# Amazing Cake!



## Bilso (Oct 7, 2009)

That is something special. How did it taste?


----------



## spookylady (Sep 21, 2009)

looks cool!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

I dont think I would have had the heart to cut it lol

Looked great!


----------



## Britishwitch (Jan 5, 2008)

Truly fantastic!!!!!!!

BW


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

That is awesome! I would love that cake.

I feel bad cutting the semi-cool ones they sell in the bakeries.


----------



## Moonbaby (Oct 8, 2008)

Wow that is an awesome cake!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Love it! I have ordered a cake form a friend who does occassion cakes & gave her creative freedom. I am excited to see what she comes up with.


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

that was amazing!! was everything edible??? Very cool


----------



## mrock12079 (Aug 7, 2008)

Well the tops of the coffins were not edible but everything else was. It was chocolate chip pound cake with layers of fudge and whipped cream in a chocolate shell. It was delicious.

I charge money for my party since it is in a hall with open bar and food, but I state that it is non-profit. After costs and decoration projects, I give leftover money to door prizes or tipping bartenders. That being said, I offered to pay for the cake and after telling me it was a gift and she would not accept money... she told me that cake would cost someone "1500 dollars." I was like, "nevermind." haha


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

That is the most awesome cake ever!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Fantastic cake! Please show us pictures of the rest of your ball.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

cool cake!


----------

